# روابط اهم المواضيع في تعليم الارت كام



## salah_design (23 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء
هذه روابط الامشاركات التي تهتم بتعليم الارت كام ارجو الاستفادة منها
وان تدعوا لي بالخير 
الى كل من يريد معرفة الارتكام بالصوت والصوره
http://www.artcam.com/videos/index.htm
للاخ منير

شرح التصدير بصيغة stl و غيرها ببرنامج ARTCAM
http://www.zshare.net/download/69663980b3ea63f0/
للاخ ابو بحر حفظه الله

لكل سؤال جواب بالـ artcam
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191207.html

كل اللى عاوز معلومة فى الارت كام يتفضل هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79601.html
للاخ ابو عبده

تعلم الرسم ببرنامج الكورل درو وتحويلها بسهولة الى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178387.html


الدرس الاول برنامج الارت كام تابع لموضوع دروة artcam للمبتدئين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html

الدرس الثاني من سلسلة تعليم artcam مرفق رابط الدرس الاول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181918.html


الدرس الرابع من سلسلة دروس artcam
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183669.html


تعليم تعاوني لل artcam
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175372.html
للاخ shikh0007


الدرس الثالث من سلسلة تعليم artcam
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183498.html


كتاب شرح برنامج artcam باللغة الانجليزية شرح مع الصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177195.html

طريق احتراف artcam pro
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142318.html
للاخ والاستاذ ابو بحر حفظه الله


تحميل برنامج Artcam برابط واحد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159407.html
للاستاذ ابو بحر

دروس ArtCAM Pro هنا توضع جميع الدروس.......................
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73347.html
للاخ خالد الازوري

فيديو تعليمى لبرنامج artCAM
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84564.html
للاستاذ خالد فيلافيو


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يعطيك العافية اخي صلاح


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يسلمك يا استاذي ويعافيك ويديمك في هذا المنتدى الذي لك عليه فضل وعلى اعضائه
اشكر مرورك


----------

